
The High Price of Delivery App Convenience - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/05/technology/personaltech/the-high-price-of-delivery-app-convenience.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
mattmalin
Overall I think it's good that we now have a pretty direct way to pay upfront
for increased convenience of faster delivery time. This value is akin to the
(opportunity) cost of actually going out to physically buy something if you
want/need it almost immediately but starting to increase the market of goods
beyond just that you can get in local shops.

Minor niggle: They mention the Amazon Prime Now $8 fee for one hour delivery
but neglect to mention there is no additional fee for delivery within only two
hours. There is of course the recommended "tip" which sits at around 10%, but
for a fairer comparison with the other mentioned services generally providing
delivery within a day, I think the free option within two hours is more
comparable.

------
mattmalin
Existing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508629)

